# 6D vs. R6 vs. M50



## Cory (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm a little stuck, but it's a 1st world problem so no biggie.
I do stationary video indoors for YouTube using my original 6D and 24mm 2.8 IS.
If you get a chance - what's your thoughts on just sticking with that, swap out everything for an R6 (would use my 24 + adapter, for now, and try 4K) or an M50/Sigma 16mm (just to have a dedicated video camera)?
Many thanks.


----------



## Joules (Aug 11, 2021)

Depends on what you mean with stationary video. The 6D is severely lacking in AF compared to those other bodies. Especially the R6 will beat it hands down. If your video and stills subjects are handled fine even by the basic 11 point OVF, contrast AF LiveView AF, than sticking with what you have is an option.

Depending on your audience and / or how much you would like cropping your video (punch in and so on), 4K might be a complete waste or a mighty upgrade. With the R6 beating the M50 in this regard, both with quality and AF.

You've told us to little to judge what you need, on which ways you would benefit and what you even value in a camera.


----------



## Cory (Aug 11, 2021)

Joules said:


> Depends on what you mean with stationary video. The 6D is severely lacking in AF compared to those other bodies. Especially the R6 will beat it hands down. If your video and stills subjects are handled fine even by the basic 11 point OVF, contrast AF LiveView AF, than sticking with what you have is an option.
> 
> Depending on your audience and / or how much you would like cropping your video (punch in and so on), 4K might be a complete waste or a mighty upgrade. With the R6 beating the M50 in this regard, both with quality and AF.
> 
> You've told us to little to judge what you need, on which ways you would benefit and what you even value in a camera.


Thanks. I think I'm gonna stick with what I have. I video myself mostly in one spot so with any movement I can just increase the DOF as needed. Probably R6-bound, but will hold off and just keep maxing out my 6D for awhile.


----------

